
Show HN: Generate HTTP load and plot the results in real-time - nakabonne
https://github.com/nakabonne/ali
======
pachico
I will definitely use it. I love vegeta and I usually hack my way around doing
a watch plotting the results. Definitely this is the missing built in feature
of vegeta!

~~~
nakabonne
I'd be happy if you could try it, and give me any feedback!

